# Source for CTS Pots in Canada?



## Pauls2 (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm looking for a good source for CTS Pots in Canada....can't seem to find anyone which caters to the amp/guitar builders market.

TIA


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

the guitars canada store sells them


----------



## Pauls2 (Jul 28, 2006)

I couldn't find them on the site. Anywhere else?


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Here Guitar/Amp Parts : GuitarsCanShop, The GC Gear Depot


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

:sSig_cool2:A good alternative...
Precision Electronics Corporation: Potentiometers


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Italmelodie has CTS and Dimarzio (still CTS) here in Laval - they ship. Boutique Tone has the higher $ RS Guitarworks, which I think are also made by CTS...


----------

